# Quick and easy taupe smokey eyes



## Purity (Feb 16, 2010)

I thought I'd share a tutorial on a quick and easy smokey eye I've been rocking a lot for the past few weeks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*Products used:*

Face


MAC prep + prime skin 
MAC select cover up concealer - NW20 
MAC studio fix fluid foundation - NW20 
MAC cremeblend blush - so sweet, so easy 
MAC Fix+ 
Eyes


UDPP 
MAC eyeshadow - carbon 
MAC eyeshadow - satin taupe 
MAC eyeshadow - phloof! 
MAC kohl power eye pencil - feline 
MUS tri brow colour 
MAC fluidline - blacktrack 
MAC plush lash mascara 
H&M brow fix 
Lips


MAC lipstick - patisserie 



 

_*Step 1 - *Start with a clean and moisturized face. Apply your base of primer, concealer and foundation, and also apply a cool toned pink creme blush (I've used so sweet, so easy cremeblend blush from MAC) before you fix everything with powder. I explain more in detail how I do my base here._





 

_*Step 2* - When the base for the face is done, it's important to apply a good eye primer so that your eyeshadow will stay in place the entire day and not crease on your lid. With a good primer, the shadows will stick much better, and the colours will be more vibrant than they would be on bare skin. My favourite eye primer is Primer Potion from Urban Decay. I apply 2-3 lines with primer on my lid using the applicator, and then I smudge the primer over the entire lid with my finger._





 

_*Step 3* - apply some loose powder underneath your eye, to catch up any fallout from the eyeshadow during application. The fallout will be easy to brush off later together with the loose powder.


_ 






_*Step 4 - *Press a medium taupe eyeshadow onto the entire lid with a flat, dense eyeshadow brush. I've used the eyeshadow Satin Taupe and brush #239 from MAC._

​ 






_*Step 5 - *Sweep on a shimmery, light highlighter eyeshadow on the brow bone with a fluffy blending brush for a sheer result. I've used the eyeshadow Phloof! and brush #217 from MAC.


_​ 






_*Step 6 - *Blend the sharp line of the eyeshadow you applied on the eyelid with the same fluffy brush you used to apply the highlighter with in sweeping, rubbing motions for a soft gradient.


_​ 






_*Step 7 -* Pick up a matte black eyeshadow on a large, fluffy brush and apply it with sweeping motions in the crease and outer v. Rather use a smaller ammount to begin with, it's easier to apply more than to remove it! I've used the eyeshadow Carbon and brush #224 from MAC.


_​ 






_*Step 8 - *Brush off the loose powder under the eye. Apply a black kohl pencil along the lower lash line and on the waterline. Blend the brush with an eyeliner brush or a q-tip and fix it with a black eyeshadow to prevent smudgeing. I've used the kohl pencil Feline and the eyeshadow Carbon from MAC.


_​ 






_*Step 9 - *Fill in your eyebrows and apply a black eyeliner along the upper lash line. I've used MUS tri brow colour for the brows and MAC blacktrack fluidline as eyeliner, and I've used the flat angled brush #208 from MAC for both brows and liner.


_​ 






_*Step 10 - *Apply a highlighter eyeshadow in the inner corner of the eye with a round brush with long bristles. I've used the eyeshadow Phloof! and brush #222 from MAC.


_​ 






_*Step 11 - *Apply two coats of mascara on both upper and lower lashes. Fix your eyebrows with brow fix. I've used the mascara Plush lash from MAC for my lashes and Eyebrow fix from H&M for the brows.

_​ 







_*Step 12 - *Apply a sheer nude lipstick. I've used the lipstick Patisserie from MAC.


_​ 






_*Step 13 - *Spray your face with a glycerin spray and buff it in with a large powder brush to moisturise and get rid of the powdery look. I've used Fix+ and brush #150 from MAC._

​


----------



## Civies (Feb 16, 2010)

Really simple but nice look!


----------



## January (Feb 16, 2010)

Beautiful!! I'm an NW20 as well, and we have the same eye color, I can't wait to try this out!


----------



## MissCrystal (Feb 16, 2010)

so pretty .. what nail polish are wearing ?? i like it


----------



## Purity (Feb 16, 2010)

Civies: Thanks!

January: It's really simple to do, it's my smokey eye to-go atm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thank you, hope it works well for you!

MissCrystal: Thanks! It's China Glaze coconut kiss.


----------



## purple_pumpkin (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks for the tutorial, I was just on your blog looking fore some tutorials


----------



## Melxo (Feb 16, 2010)

wow!!
 this is such a beautiful look!


----------



## Purity (Feb 16, 2010)

purple_pumpkin: You're welcome! I haven't posted this on my blog yet, acctually, it will be up tomorrow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Melxo: Thanks hun!


----------



## Alakazam (Feb 16, 2010)

i love it! im so goin to do this look tomorrow...


----------



## Nicala (Feb 17, 2010)

Such a gorgeous look!! This is when I know I absolutely must get Satin Taupe!


----------



## Purity (Feb 17, 2010)

Alakazam: Yey! Hope it turns out well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




nubletta: Thanks! Satin Taupe is a must for me, it's my favourite cool brown eyeshadow. It can be combined with almost everything!


----------



## fintia (Feb 19, 2010)

very pretty


----------



## blusherie (Feb 19, 2010)

I really love this look! It's so pretty, but isn't too complicated!


----------



## CrazyBlue (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks alot , the look is so pretty and easy to work on ! Something im gonna try and dupe tommorow


----------



## Aesha (Feb 24, 2010)

Holy crap. I actually have all these shadows - even the brushes! That never happens. I guess it's fate... I'll have to give it a try in the next couple days!


----------



## cimelleh (Feb 27, 2010)

i like it, thanks for the share!


----------



## Gonzajuju (Feb 27, 2010)

Love this look! Thanks for the tut, i'll have to try this!


----------



## tarnii (Feb 27, 2010)

Gorgeous thanks


----------



## RandomnessWithK (Feb 27, 2010)

I have the brushes and one of the shadows! I'd love to try this look! It's so pretty on you! You have suh beautiful eyes!


----------



## heartbeam (Feb 27, 2010)

gorgeous look! and i love the step by step instructions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 very useful!!!!!


----------



## mely (Mar 1, 2010)

I'm looking forward to trying this out!


----------



## xJustgirlie (Mar 3, 2010)

Wow, my god, that lipstick is the best I've ever seen!!
Love this look, thanks for the tutorial!


----------



## TIERAsta (Mar 5, 2010)

Love it! I definitely need to dip into my Pfloof! more often


----------



## Turpentine (Mar 6, 2010)

Nice tutorial 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Patisserie looks so pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll be checking it out tomorrow when I'm going to the MAC counter


----------



## Rennah (Mar 7, 2010)

Awesome! Thanks Purity =)


----------



## dxgirly (Mar 8, 2010)

Awesome tutorial. I'm going to have to try this


----------



## kaliraksha (Mar 8, 2010)

Thanks for the tut, that's lovely. It could easily be my "every" day look.


----------



## downloadstone (Apr 11, 2010)

I love this look on you! I've never known what to do with all my taupe colours but I'll definitely be giving this look a shot <3 Thanks for the tut!


----------



## xsunshiine (May 14, 2010)

soo simple but soo pretty i love it


----------



## RedRibbon (May 14, 2010)

Thanks for this, I'm loving the base colour you used and it may very well be my first ever MAC shadow as I've been trying to find that kind of colour for ages!


----------



## mizvolta (May 15, 2010)

Absolutely gorgeous, great tutorial!


----------



## ashpardesi (May 23, 2010)

gorgeous!


----------



## phatkat (May 23, 2010)

very pretty.. great smokey look


----------



## yazerella (May 24, 2010)

This look is gorgeous! I'm gonna have to try it out! Thank you!


----------



## MissMarley (May 24, 2010)

Thanks for the inspiration! I did my own version of this look today! I love all your FOTDs.


----------



## Ellen1 (May 25, 2010)

very pretty look!


----------



## yazerella (May 26, 2010)

I ended up wearing this look today! Thank you so much for posting it, I love it


----------



## AHautePassion (May 28, 2010)

pretty look =) your eye color is amazing


----------



## toxicglitter (May 31, 2010)

gorgeous! im definitely going to try this.   and i loooove that lipstick !!! so pretty on you!


----------



## ZoZo (May 31, 2010)

Love it and you look so cute!!


----------



## raynebeau2 (Sep 27, 2010)

very nice thanks so much for the steps


----------



## equiworks (Sep 27, 2010)

I love this.. Very soft and beautiful.


----------



## durellsgrl (Sep 27, 2010)

this is lovely.


----------



## MissxMetal (Sep 29, 2010)

I LOVE the way you did your eyeliner, it's lovely!


----------



## showsknees (Oct 1, 2010)

Love it!


----------



## pinkita (Oct 1, 2010)

great tutorial! thanks for sharing!


----------



## LoraBrook (Oct 4, 2010)

This is SOOO pretty!


----------



## naturallyfab (Oct 5, 2010)

I love this!  It's soooo pretty! You did a really nice job with it.


----------



## mhlupic (Oct 22, 2010)

nice&sweet...


----------



## dixie (Oct 30, 2010)

Love the look; pretty and simple but makes an impact!  Thank you so much.


----------



## divaster (Nov 14, 2010)

Great! Satin Taupe and Phloof! are my go to combo. this adds a bit more, I will definitely try it!


----------



## shimmershadow (Nov 21, 2010)

This is beautiful!! great fall look!!


----------



## lemonwater84 (Nov 22, 2010)

pretty. love it


----------



## littlekittycat (Nov 24, 2010)

Great make up!!
  	I love the lips


----------



## mcrz2000 (Sep 9, 2012)

Looks very pretty


----------



## PixieSprinkles (Aug 21, 2015)

Super pretty! I am slowly building up my MAC collection and I am definitely going to be purchasing Satin Taupe now! Great work! =)


----------



## crystalfisk282 (Dec 6, 2015)

Awesome smoky eyes... I really like it and will try that too...


----------



## celiamakeup (Feb 18, 2016)

really pretty, simple look


----------



## rachelgreen (Apr 27, 2016)

So pretty! I'm going to try it this weekend  thanks for sharing!


----------



## LisaTaylor (May 28, 2016)

Beautifully done


----------



## crystalfisk282 (Jul 28, 2016)

Beauty. Nice make up guide. Love it


----------



## othullo (Sep 12, 2016)

like your stuff! saw this guy doing makeup tutorials similar to this, but live, pretty interesting too, yes a dood, lol, mikeymakey , check it out if interested! 

Painting my face! | MikeyMakey


----------



## SarahMagicMakeUp (Sep 13, 2016)

Looks great!


----------



## Rinka (Sep 15, 2016)

Thank you for the tutorial. It looks really beautiful!


----------



## Vaishali Yadav (Sep 21, 2017)

Purity said:


> I thought I'd share a tutorial on a quick and easy smokey eye I've been rocking a lot for the past few weeks
> 
> 
> 
> ...



really very simple and pretty. And i have to add this, your eyes are very beautiful. I just loved it.


----------



## L.Abrams (Oct 27, 2018)

Bookmarking this, I haven't seen a good basic look with cool colors in what feels like forever.


----------



## jessica15 (Apr 19, 2019)

Just was I looking for. Great one, thanks


----------



## angelica.brejt (May 3, 2022)

This is amazing! Thank you so much!


----------

